# Care packages for the troops



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I can't afford to send anything this year but I can send cards. If you want to shoot me some addresses I will make sure some at least get that much from this end.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

asa1485 said:


> Ok, now I got you looking. It is getting very close to the holidays. Troops are still away from families and need our help. I did this last year and it needs to be done again.
> 
> What do they need /can you send? Anything that is non-perishable as far as ffod related things. Tooth paste, deoderant, international phone cards, books, magazines, hats, shirts, just about anything.
> 
> ...


You ARE a good guy!! Send me the address and info that you have and my sister and I will do something..

Thanks


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

When I used to send care packages to a friend when he was "in the sandbox" as he put it.. he especially appreciated simple things, like specific brands and flavors of gum, hard candies, potato chips in a can, and other snack stuff he could also share with his buddies. They LOVED the little computer-printed photos of nature, pets, and other reminders of "home" and what they're fighting for!  (a friendly note and picture or few fits into a box of goodies very easily! ) What you MIGHT NOT think of, is individual packets of hot chocolate! Yes, hot chocolate packets!  I'd buy a box of say.. Swiss Miss, take it out of the box and put several into zip loc bags until they could all squeeze into care packages!  (as some may tell you, after a few weeks and months of military coffee, making a "mocha coffee" with a hot choc. pkt. is a real treat! ) 

For those on a tight budget but wanting to participate, maybe a few to several friends/family members could work together to fill one box.. anyone could at least write a note or find a postcard or other nice picture to include! 

Thanks for remembering those who protect our freedom!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone. They really do appreciate anything and everything. Thanks for all of the promised help so far. I can only imagine how hard it is to be away from your family helping fight for and protect people you do not even know (not just talking about over there).


----------



## mtbndan (Feb 11, 2010)

As a 18 yr veteran in the military I can vouch for the "little things" that make a difference. Most people enjoy a variety if coffee, candy (that doesn't melt easy since it's around 120 right now), and just odd and end things. Of course lots of us like the outdoor magazines since our selection is extremely limited. 

As for me I'll be home for Christmas this year, should be home by mid December but I'll include an address that will take care of the folks here in my unit if anybody wants to send something. 

Btw, can't wait to get back home....my bows are missing me! Ok the family is too. haha

Here you go, thanks for the support! 

C/O: Dan Bean
Support the Troops
386 ELRS/LGRA
APO AE 09855


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet. Hope you have a great Christmas. Thank you for all you do:darkbeer:


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

what a great idea.. i will send every magizine that comes my way, as well as all the free hats and stickers i get!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

That would be great and very appreciated.


----------



## LadyBowhunter63 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for this great idea! I would love to participate, since I don't have hardly anyone to buy for ( mother is in her 80's and doesn't want or need anything, I don't have kids, hubby will get a little something and all the neices and nephews are grown!). It would be fun to give to someone who would really appreciate what you're giving them.


----------



## mtbndan (Feb 11, 2010)

All of us troops will enjoy anything sent, but at the same time I don't want anyone to feel obligated. Most of us do fine with what we have......but those packages do help the morale regardless. If anything is sent to the above mailing address that I posted I'll take pics and post them on this forum. Thanks for the support!

Dan


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

LadyBowhunter63 said:


> Thanks for this great idea! I would love to participate, since I don't have hardly anyone to buy for ( mother is in her 80's and doesn't want or need anything, I don't have kids, hubby will get a little something and all the neices and nephews are grown!). It would be fun to give to someone who would really appreciate what you're giving them.


Sweet. You can send it to the address above or pm me and I will give you one also in Iraq.


----------



## mtbndan (Feb 11, 2010)

Here's another mailing address for my friends currently in a lovely place that end with "stan". Thanks again! Dan

Support the Troops
455 AEW/EAPS
APO AE 09352


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

:darkbeer:


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

I finally got 1 package done and will be shipping it out tomorrow - I put magazines, books, gum, chips, hard candies, peanuts, sunflower seeds, cards, some basic/general pictures, packaged jerky (doesn't need to be kept cool), hot chocolate pkgs ... that's all I can remember off hand. I'm hoping to get 1 or 2 more out as well


----------



## mtbndan (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks a bunch!


----------

